# Exo Terra Medium/Tall (24x18x24) Build



## fishcrazy06 (Feb 10, 2013)

Well I got a smokin deal on this tank and am going to make this into my viv/dart tank. To be quite honest this will be a very slow build from start to finish as I am still doing all of the research. I think I have decided on doing the mosaic cork for the back of the tank but other than that I am wide open on what my plans are going to be.

I would like to get 4 pdf's for this tank but not sure yet if this will house four comfortably. Like I said I am a newb and just doing all the research yet on everything. 

The main plan I have is deciding what else I will all need, best way to build the viv and then decide which frogs to get. However, I do believe I need to pick the frogs first and build the viv around them. Correct? Is it possible to house 4 in a tank this size? What would everyone recommend and why? Keep in mind this will be my first setup for pdf's and a vivarium.

Eventually I think this setup will be built into a wall by one of my saltwater tanks (240 gallon fish only tank) I am building into a wall in my basement as well.

So lets get some ideas flowing for me and lets get this build going slowly but surely. I am open to all ideas and thoughts and don't hesitate to post links either.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab2 10.1 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## grantska (Apr 12, 2012)

I think you have several options for matching the build with the frog. 
- If you know what kind of inhabitants you want you could research their needs/behavior and try to created something that would best fit that species. 
- You could also look at what build materials and plant you have available or would like to have in the tank and try to create a scape you find most appealing (keeping frogs in mind of course). Then try to fit the type of frog to the environment you have created. 
- You might want to start by narrowing it down to either larger terrestrial species or smaller more arboreal ones. 
- Based on the tank size a group species could nice. An if its a display viv you probably want something bold. Leucs could work well because they tend to utilized the entire space (vertical and horizontal), assuming you create plenty of climbing features. I have a group in my 24x18x24 and I love how visible they are throughout the entire tank.

Good luck and keep sharing. Im sure you will get plenty of good suggestions on this board.


----------



## fishcrazy06 (Feb 10, 2013)

That is one of my top picks right now the leucs. I do want something that will use the whole tank and not just part of it. I am also looking for something that will look not only good but natural. Is there one thing to start with in the design? Or am I better off picking out the frogs I want first and then go from there? One of my other choices is the auratus frogs.

Must say this is going to make the wife angry as I see this being as addicting as my saltwater hobby (have over 1000 gallons of reef tanks and fish only tanks and frag tanks)

Sent from my Galaxy Tab2 10.1 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fishcrazy06 (Feb 10, 2013)

Wonder if I should have put this in the beginner thread rather than the member thread??? Hmmm


----------



## fishcrazy06 (Feb 10, 2013)

No any other suggestions, thoughts, or help?

Sent from my Galaxy Tab2 10.1 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fishcrazy06 (Feb 10, 2013)

Well I picked up an exo terra mister now as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab2 10.1 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fishcrazy06 (Feb 10, 2013)

Decided on doing a cork mosaic wall for the background. Also going to go do a walk on our land and find me a nice piece of oak wood as well. Then I need to figure out the substrate and slowly start piecing this together.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab2 10.1 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

One thing I'll point out when choosing an inhabitant, even though they may be terrestrial they will still use all of your vivarium. 2 feet isn't that high when compared to their environment in the wild. You can build little platforms or a nice piece of wood to add some depth and different layers for the frogs to hop on. Just wanted to open your options up a bit for your new buddies. 

Did you get the Exo-Terra Monsoon? I would recommend returning that... The timer has severe issues along with other things, but a faulty timer will flood your tank. You can get a mistking for roughly the same price, but it will actually work properly. Just my 2 cents. 

And just looking at the pictures of other member's designs will probably give you some good inspiration. But I recommend keeping it simple for your first build!


----------



## J Teezy (Jan 25, 2012)

i suggest you return the monsoon mister and get a mistking


----------



## fishcrazy06 (Feb 10, 2013)

I paid $40 for the Mister from someone else whom never used it and needed the money. Therefor I think I will just use this in the time being and see what happens. It is one of those things where I keep hearing mixed reviews.

On a side note I ordered up my cork pieces from Buddysfrogs last night.


----------



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

Be careful using the monsoon, I had one and ignored the bad reviews of it. Timer will not just go out, it will turn the misters on and off at random. It can drain the whole reservoir while you're at work... 

For substrate, you can do the standard hydroton drainage layer, barrier, ABG, and then leaf litter. For the barrier don't use the weed block style, it slows the flow of water. Some fine screen like no see-um mesh works best. When designing the base, don't forget to setup an are where you can drain the water from the bottom reservoir (a little pvc pipe with lots of holes then moss covering the top works just fine, or a drain spout setup). I would also recommend getting a thick layer of ABG 3" or more, the hydroton just needs to be enough to collect the water until you drain it. The ABG drains better having more depth, the hydroton doesn't really help with drainage just with the collection of the water at the bottom. The egg-crate false bottom works, but requires a little more planning so I would recommend going the hydroton route. There is also the clay substrate route, which I personally have no experience with, but I intend to try at some point. For leaf litter I like a base layer of wetted oak with some larger sea-grape and magnolia on top. The oak will lay flat and provide food for the microfauna, while the larger leaves will curl and provide some places for the frogs to crawl under and hunt.

This is just my experience, some other keepers might have different methods but I think this substrate setup is good for micro-fauna and keeps maintenance to a minimum.


----------



## fishcrazy06 (Feb 10, 2013)

SDRiding said:


> Be careful using the monsoon, I had one and ignored the bad reviews of it. Timer will not just go out, it will turn the misters on and off at random. It can drain the whole reservoir while you're at work...
> 
> For substrate, you can do the standard hydroton drainage layer, barrier, ABG, and then leaf litter. For the barrier don't use the weed block style, it slows the flow of water. Some fine screen like no see-um mesh works best. When designing the base, don't forget to setup an are where you can drain the water from the bottom reservoir (a little pvc pipe with lots of holes then moss covering the top works just fine, or a drain spout setup). I would also recommend getting a thick layer of ABG 3" or more, the hydroton just needs to be enough to collect the water until you drain it. The ABG drains better having more depth, the hydroton doesn't really help with drainage just with the collection of the water at the bottom. The egg-crate false bottom works, but requires a little more planning so I would recommend going the hydroton route. There is also the clay substrate route, which I personally have no experience with, but I intend to try at some point. For leaf litter I like a base layer of wetted oak with some larger sea-grape and magnolia on top. The oak will lay flat and provide food for the microfauna, while the larger leaves will curl and provide some places for the frogs to crawl under and hunt.
> 
> This is just my experience, some other keepers might have different methods but I think this substrate setup is good for micro-fauna and keeps maintenance to a minimum.


Thank you very much for the reply. Going to hit a local hydroponics store to see what they have for hydroton. When you say drain spout setup I am not positive on what you mean.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab2 10.1 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fishcrazy06 (Feb 10, 2013)

Neveemind I think I know what you mean now. What is the bestnroute to go to drain water out of the drainage layer? Whatndoes everyone suggest for a newbie?

Sent from my Galaxy Tab2 10.1 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fishcrazy06 (Feb 10, 2013)

Here is a piece of driftwood I am planning/thinking of using on the build

Sent from my Galaxy Tab2 10.1 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fishcrazy06 (Feb 10, 2013)

Anyone see any issue with using this wood?

Sent from my Galaxy Tab2 10.1 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fishcrazy06 (Feb 10, 2013)

Well no one really chimed in on the driftwood therefore I think I am going to go ahead and use it. I like the character of it and think with the Cork mosaic background it will work out pretty good. Going to look at some other build threads on here and then go from there.


----------



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

Soak and bake that bad boy, better safe than sorry. Looks like a good focus piece though!


----------



## fishcrazy06 (Feb 10, 2013)

Awesome thanks for the feedback. I just dug it out of the snow and am going to soak it then and bake it. Then decide which way is the best way to have it displayed in the tank.

Thinking of using just hydroton for my drainage layer. Not sure if this is the best way to go or do an actual false bottom. What are the plus's and minuses to each way.


----------

